# Swords don't just eat squid !!!



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is what we found in the 275lb swordfish last trip, the second pic is from the 150lber. (Booby Trap) Brett


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool how they all have that slice in the side from gettin whacked by the bill. Cool pics.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

When I get cull from the deep water shrimp boats I find all the little red looking fishing to use for bait...they look very similar to the red one in your first picture. I don't know what they are or if they are the same fish or not, but they looked a little like a baby B-Liner...but I didn't think that was what they were. Any idea what they are called?

Any way; Blackfin Tuna love those things (the one I'm talking about, not sure if they are the same as the above fish) when they are under a shrimp boat! If they are there it is almost a guarantee to catch one with those as bait.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like a baby queen snap.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

woodd203 said:


> Cool how they all have that slice in the side from gettin whacked by the bill. Cool pics.


that is really interesting...

nice, I'll be by your office one day to get me a meal or three from you


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Very interesting info! Thanks


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Are those as small as they look?

Brandon


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well our part of the Gulf has very small squid, at least in any good numbers, so I can imagine that the swords eat a bunch of fish too. Why not?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

the 150lb class sword we caught at legends had 3 squid in its belly and about a 10inch bluerunner... thats why its belly looked so dang full..


----------



## crownroyal76117 (Jul 31, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> Here is what we found in the 275lb swordfish last trip, the second pic is from the 150lber. (Booby Trap) Brett


i have caught several big swords on live blue runners, they also like nice dead juicy mack.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Are those as small as they look?
> 
> Brandon


If that latch is the same size as the ones on my boat it would put the little red guy around 6"...likely less than 6".


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

All of these are about 10"-11" and the runners are pretty big about 2 lbs.


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

My buddy Mike caught one on a Boston makeral two years ago out of south padre.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sword's eat other fish not just squid..let that myth lay to rest.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

they area sh**t eater with a bill


----------



## The Haymaker (Jul 18, 2010)

thats nice. the red one a snapper?


----------



## mlutz95 (Feb 25, 2010)

The Haymaker said:


> thats nice. the red one a snapper?


haha hes just kidding....worry not....................


----------



## The Haymaker (Jul 18, 2010)

The Haymaker said:


> thats nice. the red one a snapper?


yeah, sorry didnt think before i posted. my bad hahaha


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Mackerels are more popular than squid on east coast longliners. The are much faster to rig.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Good info in this post, thanks.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

The Haymaker said:


> thats nice. the red one a snapper?


Red Snapper are out of season, even Swordfish know that. :bluefish:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> Red Snapper are out of season, even Swordfish know that. :bluefish:


True, but evidently its ok to stop and catch a few for ceviche.

Brandon


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I heard they also eat 50Ws for lunch. Seen any of those in their gastric contents Brett???

AGF


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I heard they also eat 50Ws for lunch. Seen any of those in their gastric contents Brett???
> 
> AGF


Let's just hope they choke on 80s.

Brandon


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I heard they also eat 50Ws for lunch. Seen any of those in their gastric contents Brett???
> 
> AGF


Im going to buy Brandon that CD (BACK THAT THING UP) and Brandon remember next time to at least put the real in strike !!!! LOL


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

That's it. Where can I get me one of dem push button thingys. 

Sincerely,
The Booby Trap chase Boat:headknock


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> That's it. Where can I get me one of dem push button thingys.
> 
> Sincerely,
> The Boobtrap chase Boat:headknock


_ You can't have one !!!!!!!!! LOL_


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> True, but evidently its ok to stop and catch a few for ceviche.
> 
> Brandon


Closed is closed, right? I mean if you catch a red snapper right now, you are to vent and release. Thought that was what a season meant???

Bret


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Not sure. We better ask broadonrod. I hear he is a closet snapper fisherman. 

Brandon


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

aggiebret said:


> Closed is closed, right? I mean if you catch a red snapper right now, you are to vent and release. Thought that was what a season meant???
> 
> Bret


 Here we go! The fish in the pic. is not a snapper it came out of 2000' of water and the fish that our fellow fishermen were eating was prob. a B-liner bacause the endangered red snapper would have been way to hard to catch. What the h#ll is wrong with yall. To much hating going on. Im going to start a thread called ( Crying red snapper monitor on the look out ) thread. Sh#t I might eat a snapper this weakend if I can catch one. I save the remains for you to sift through when I get in For DNA.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Pretty sure that wasn't directed at you, Brett. Just sayin'. 

Brandon


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I was just kidding about the snapper just for the record, and if someone has the nerve to make ceviche on any boat I'm on with an out of season snappa I say lets eat. :cheers:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Is it legal to catch and keep keep 1 1/2 lbs of Red Snapper per person when the season is closed? I haven't even seen where you can keep fish for consumption in the laws. I believe Mont posted where you could do that before. I'm sure he knows it to be true. Hey Mont, is it legal to keep Red Snapper for personal consumption when they are not in season?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Shhh ... take that red snappa and fillet her out and chop it down and thrown her in with the ceviche fixin's, dumping the scrap over the side, and eat her on down! Nobody is gonna mess with you unless the LEO is watching, and you sure ain't possessing or landing any illegal snappa after that.

I dunno about you, but even on a BBQ I can only eat about a half pound of that stuff, since I don't want to blow shark chum, so it's really no big deal. 

The watermen do this all the time but don't get caught. One ole boy was eating on a big ole flounder one day and the LEOs caught him on his commercial boat - put him out of business for good. 

I am sure that Mont would NEVER give advice to bust a regulation and my opinions do NOT reflect those of this board. But from a practical point of view, if the fish disappears and there is no physical evidence, well, all it's good. Oh and hey I wouldn't post any closed season snappa eating stories in the future unless you're in state waters, just to be safe. State waters is perfectly legal to catch 'em but they DO NOT have the allowance for eating caught seafood at sea, like the NMFS does. Again, use reason and keep a proper lookout at all times.
-sam


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Hardtails make much better cerviche and all the snapper I catch out of season I poke them in the eyes and tie a 8 oz weight to their gills then send them to Neptune so they don't try to jump in my lime juice again.

What were we talk'n about anyway,
AGF


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Hardtails make much better cerviche and all the snapper I catch out of season I poke them in the eyes and tie a 8 oz weight to their gills then send them to Neptune so they don't try to jump in my lime juice again.
> 
> What were we talk'n about anyway,
> AGF


The swordfish we eat OH I mean what swordfish eat


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

i heard swordy's like SNAKE


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Swordies like who ever the Booby trap takes !!!


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Just for the record, this is taken from the Federal Fishing Regs link at the top of the page:

Head and Fins Attached Rule
All fish except for bait and oceanic migratory species taken from
federal waters must have heads and fins intact through landing. Up to 11/2 
pounds of finfish per person is exempt from the head and fins intact rule for​personal consumption provided the vessel is equipped to cook such
finfish.

Note that you have to be equipped to cook the fish. It doesn't say you have to cook it, just be equipped to cook it. As for Snap Dragon's question about eating snapper out of season, I'm sure the intent of the law is no you can't, but I won't tell


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL, with a center console boat all ya have to do is throw a little propane stove or BBQ in the poop house, and guess what, you're *FULLY EQUIPPED*.

it doesn't say it has to work!

By the way, same idea for the de-hookers and vent spikes for red snapper ... the regs say you need to have them ... they don't say you have to *USE* 'em.

As fer bait, swordfish will hit artificial lures just fine, if you can find 'em drifting or trolling. Marlin and swords feed about the same way and there is little difference in the eating habits. Here's a marlin lure rigged with "The Transformer" that glows at night:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

here is my night trolling bait!!!!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Great report*

Thanks for the great advice and photos.

We all know swordfish eat squid but using a big sword is a great bait to catch giant squid. On the Big E, I used a 6-foot sword to land this monster squid! Note: you rig the sword just like a ballyhoo, just supersized......


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> Swordies like who ever the Booby trap takes !!![/QUOTe
> 
> maybe so but few are as chill as Jason..


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

So since the topic has already been brought up, 

Has anyone ever caught a swordie trolling lures? I;ve seen a bunch of glow in the dark lures on various boats, and have even pulled some, but never gotten a knock down?

Out of the few swords Ive caught, none of them came on squid... All on live hardtails....


----------



## mlutz95 (Feb 25, 2010)

Cody C said:


> So since the topic has already been brought up,
> 
> Has anyone ever caught a swordie trolling lures? I;ve seen a bunch of glow in the dark lures on various boats, and have even pulled some, but never gotten a knock down?
> 
> Out of the few swords Ive caught, none of them came on squid... All on live hardtails....


i havent heard of it out of texas ever, but i know out of south florida they pull lures ocasionally and have consistent knockdowns. and i have also heard over in like africa they pull lures alot. crazy stuff


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I've heard about a daytime sword, pretty incredible there, and my foggy ole memory seems to recall a 2Cool posting about maybe one on a marlin trolling spread. But were considered really crazy abnormal. The truth is, most drift deep with rigged squid or live bait in very deep water, and usually at night. 

I've heard about Florida fishermen sticking a beer can up a big squid's *** and rigging it that way, but I've always wanted to put a big ole glow light inside it's mantle so it glows from the inside. Down deep squid do sometimes glow and change colors. Most rig the glow stick high on the leader, and you can see where the swordfish has been nibbling on it sometimes. 

By the way, the comms don't use rigged squid but simply use dead frozen bait that comes in boxes. I've have never seen them use squid on a long-liner. -sammie


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ono Loco said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> > Swordies like who ever the Booby trap takes !!![/QUOTe
> ...


----------



## capt. stealth (Jul 7, 2008)

*Red*

I wonder how beliners would work. I think I would try one live and one butterflyed! WIN WIN!!! :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

capt. stealth said:


> I wonder how beliners would work. I think I would try one live and one butterflyed! WIN WIN!!! :texasflag


 They work


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> Ono Loco said:
> 
> 
> > Jason fished one trip on the Booby TRAP im not going into details but not at all what who we want on the boat im sure he is a good guy to hang around with, anyway we will be a little more selective on the next mate !!!! Brett[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Youch.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ono Loco said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> > Ono Loco said:
> ...


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Ono Loco said:
> 
> 
> > Jason fished one trip on the Booby TRAP im not going into details but not at all what who we want on the boat im sure he is a good guy to hang around with, anyway we will be a little more selective on the next mate !!!! Brett
> ...


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Snake---Snake---Call'n Booby Trap! Oh well, looks like we all stand on our big boy's feet.

Cheers Fukkers,
D


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sword's eat fish too.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jakers said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> > College educated, fluent in two languages, humble, quick to learn, hard working, good fisherman, very easy going, fun to be around and one of the most solid guys I have ever taken fishing on my boat. I really thought Jason would be a perfect fit on The Booby Trap.
> ...


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Youch.


Double Youch..


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

hahaha whatever dude... but for the record I quit. shows your caracter to post this all over the internet though... but then again I should have seen that the day I showed up the the old mate is still on the boat telling the new guy good luck your going to need it. what a way to start somebody off. For those that know me. I dont need to explain yall know what kind of person I am and those that dont honestly I dont really care I dont have anything to prove to any of you out here in Internet land... But I know for sure that boat is in 10x the shape its in today then when I started. I quit because was just not worth it the money, and thats what it was to me a job... Thanks again Im gone so you can carry on now... PEACE OUT


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Snake said:


> hahaha whatever dude... but for the record I quit. shows your caracter to post this all over the internet though... but then again I should have seen that the day I showed up the the old mate is still on the boat telling the new guy good luck your going to need it. what a way to start somebody off. For those that know me. I dont need to explain yall know what kind of person I am and those that dont honestly I dont really care I dont have anything to prove to any of you out here in Internet land... But I know for sure that boat is in 10x the shape its in today then when I started. I quit because was just not worth it the money, and thats what it was to me a job... Thanks again Im gone so you can carry on now... PEACE OUT


That is perfect great way to dicribe your self !!!!!See yall later im fishing in the morning night!!!!


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

You guys are great! I wish we had a website like this over here! 

The only problem would be the ensueing fistfights, shootings, and stabbings at the dock.:biggrin:

does anybody over there actually run into each other after one of these altercations?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Can't we all get along?
_-snappy_

Um, it's not cool to talk about employee matters on a public forum, even if it was a contract employee instead of hourly (I have no idea and could care less). There are State laws about this so be careful, and best to say nothing. It sounds like it all "water under the bridge" now anyway.

Soooooo ... back to swordfish and bait, maybe? :cheers:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

luna sea II said:


> You guys are great! I wish we had a website like this over here!
> 
> does anybody over there actually run into each other after one of these altercations?


At the Taco Bell and Academy parking lots, all the time


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Maybe a little less getting tight and more getting some class is in order????

I proly should of left this alone but DANG DUDE! That is some sorry **** there Holden.:headknock


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

i didnt think brett started out bad mouthing this guy. he simp;ly stated that he wasnt what he wanted ! plus he said a COUPLE times to leave it alone with no details. yall kept prodding and so he answered your questions. now leave it alone before there is hard feelings between everybody !! yall just get out on the water and enjoy the fishing !!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Man, I sure could go for a sword steak for the grill... But I guess tuna will have to work for today


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

What about a big Bonita for one of those 500lb swords we all know are there


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

woodd203 said:


> What about a big Bonita for one of those 500lb swords we all know are there


That's how they handline marlin, bigeye, and swords in the Caribbean in the old native style, but with smallish bonita because the bigguns are too big to swallow. If they're large bonita, you can always split them longways but that sort of kills 'em. Ever read 'Old Man and the Sea' by Hemmingway? Bonito for bait it was.


----------



## Shizzane (Jan 13, 2009)

I've known Snake for a long time and if he's disrespecting someone then they have it coming and you should probably look into why he'd say something like that. He'll give you the shirt off his back but your probably the kind of guy that wouldn't even give up a piece of fish. It's all cool I'll still buy you a cup of coffee anytime.


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

Swells said:


> That's how they handline marlin, bigeye, and swords in the Caribbean in the old native style, but with smallish bonita because the bigguns are too big to swallow. If they're large bonita, you can always split them longways but that sort of kills 'em. Ever read 'Old Man and the Sea' by Hemmingway? Bonito for bait it was.


That's what made me think of it. I might go with the electric reel instead of the handline. Lol


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Maybe its because he didnt gag on whatever he ate on that video?LOL


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Snake said:


> hahaha whatever dude... but for the record I quit. shows your caracter to post this all over the internet though... but then again I should have seen that the day I showed up the the old mate is still on the boat telling the new guy good luck your going to need it. what a way to start somebody off. For those that know me. I dont need to explain yall know what kind of person I am and those that dont honestly I dont really care I dont have anything to prove to any of you out here in Internet land... But I know for sure that boat is in 10x the shape its in today then when I started. I quit because was just not worth it the money, and thats what it was to me a job... Thanks again Im gone so you can carry on now... PEACE OUT


 I agree I have known SNAKE since he was 15 he grew up with my brother and he is a standup honest fella that I have never heard bad mouth anyone!! you lost a good hand and a good man mr broadonarod!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

interesting thread, musta "had to been there"


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> jakers said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mark do you know any more wining, crying, lying, disrespectful,irresponsible,dishonest,b#itching,worthless, bad *** mates you could recommend that speak 2 languages, that we can teach how to make a windon and tie knots and maybe show up for 1 out of 3 trips????????? This kid had the nerve to bad mouth Capt. Jeff this could be fun at the dock. Anyway we are looking for the opposite of the snake, But we know why they call him that now !!!!!!!!!!! Brett
> ...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

so, 

did person A pay person B to perform a job and B just never showed up or did person A mis-represent the job to person B, or Person B just not able to perform said deck job

lets hear it, person A is on the pond , get it off your chest, nows your chance


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll probably get bashed for this cuz I don't know either of them but, sounds like neither of them wanted to work with each other and now they don't have to worry about it. I'm sure they are both much happier now. It sounds too petty to keep bringing up. Back to the original post, when we swordfished out of south padre we had some BIG squid come into our lights right after we got there at around 10pm. At least 2 and a half feet long. Is this the size they are feeding on?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

> ... when we swordfished out of south padre we had some BIG squid come into our lights right after we got there at around 10pm. At least 2 and a half feet long. Is this the size they are feeding on?


Lucky you! Dang hoss I'd be there with some West Coast squid jigs and sending the squid back down as alive as I can keep 'em. Hopefully without getting black ink everywhere - gotta have a 5-gallon bucket with holes in it tied over the side. Maybe a stinger hook because you can get short-hit. The size of the squids might be a little large for the average Gulf sword to eat in one gulp. But I keep thinking of when they bite sometimes they go tippety-tap-tap-tap like they were nibbling on the bait like a piggy perch, and twitching the rod tip on my broomstick. Gotta wait for the swordfish to move and figure out it is hooked, sometimes like a magical minute and sometimes, well, boom. Boom is good, right :question:


----------

